# *FAKE* *FALSCHMELDUNG* Kristen Stewart dies following Jet-Ski crash in Turks and Caicos Islands 05OCT2012



## harry900 (5 Okt. 2012)

Actress - Kristen Stewart dies following Jet- crash in Turks and Caicos Islands

Actress Kristen Stewart died while on a personal vacation in Turks and Caicos early this morning from injuries sustained in a Jet-Ski accident - October 5, 2012

Preliminary reports from Turks and Caicos Police officials indicate that the actress struck a concrete boat slip in a marina on Parrot Cay in the Turks and Caicos Islands. Kristen Stewart was the only passenger on the personal watercraft at the time of the incident. Specific details are not yet available. 

The accident occurred at approximately 8:45 a.m. (UTC/GMT -4 hours).


----------



## Feix86 (5 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kristen Stewart dies following Jet-Ski crash in Turks and Caicos Islands 05OCT2012*

was??? les ich das schon richtig???


----------



## DRAGO (5 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kristen Stewart dies following Jet-Ski crash in Turks and Caicos Islands 05OCT2012*

In deutsch wäre nett gewesen - ist ein deutsches forum


----------



## Q (5 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kristen Stewart dies following Jet-Ski crash in Turks and Caicos Islands 05OCT2012*

Es gab ja schon öfters "Vorwegnachrufe" auf Kristen. Auf der Seite, von der diese Meldung stammt, steht unten ganz klein gedruckt:



> FAKE... THIS STORY IS 100% FAKE! this is an entertainment website, and this is a totally fake article based on zero truth and is a complete work of fiction for entertainment purposes! this story was dynamically generated using a generic 'template' and is not factual. Any reference to specific individuals has been 100% fabricated by web site visitors who have created fake stories by entering a name into a blank 'non-specific' template for the purpose of entertainment. For sub-domain info, name removal requests and additional use restrictions



Also scheint das Blödsinn zu sein. Ich ergänze mal den Threadtitel oben, solange keiner das Gegenteil beweist.


----------



## harry900 (5 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kristen Stewart dies following Jet-Ski crash in Turks and Caicos Islands 05OCT2012*



Q schrieb:


> Es gab ja schon öfters "Vorwegnachrufe" auf Kristen. Auf der Seite, von der diese Meldung stammt, steht unten ganz klein gedruckt:
> 
> 
> 
> Also scheint das Blödsinn zu sein. Ich ergänze mal den Threadtitel oben, solange keiner das Gegenteil beweist.



Stimmt, sorry. So ein Schwachsinn und die Meldung war von heute.

Danke


----------



## pupsi21 (5 Okt. 2012)

Solche Fakes findet man doch in jedem Promiblatt!


----------



## comatron (6 Okt. 2012)

Ob es wirklich Hirntote gibt, die sowas unterhaltsam oder lustig finden ?


----------



## Tittelelli (6 Okt. 2012)

Ist mir sowas von egal. Ebenso wichtig wie die Mitteilung ob in Afrika Muttertag ist!!


----------



## rovogoth (6 Okt. 2012)

immer erst etwas warten bevor man sowas glaubt, so eine flaschmeldung ist schnell um die welt.


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2012)

wer setzt denn so ne Scheisse in die Welt?


----------



## mariexxx (7 Okt. 2012)

The media is so full of [email protected]@t


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

mal ganz ehrlich... was soll der Ish? Solche Maschinen, die solche Nachrichten verbreiten sind echt unterstes Niveau.


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

gähhhnnn....


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Klar wenn net grad Radau um jemanden ist macht man halt einen !


----------

